# Green Beans?



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Please fill me in on why it is good to give dogs Green Beans, 
besides being a filler? 
I am interested in knowing IF I should start doing this?
Also, what are side effects? Passing gas, etc....?
Do you add them to the daily feedings? Give as treats? 
Canned or fresh cut?
Just very curious?

Thanks, Kerri


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

I dont do green beans, but Woody gets a fresh sweet potatoe every night in his kibble.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*hmm*

I know they are good for fiber..rach gets them frozen and/or cooked....she loves squash and zuchinni too....fresh for them from the garden.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Be sure they are salt free. My two didn't do so great eating them. You should introduce them slowly. My two had loose movements.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Mary does it with her dogs and puts it in their kibble every night. She told me about it and I started doing it and Brinks and Barney both love it. They actually look for it. They are not crazy about the carrots but oh how they love the pumpkin and their green beans and as someone else had said make sure they are salt free.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Now I know what I can do with the giant bag of green beans Larry picked from our garden!!! Lookout Jester...it's veggie time!!!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

When you give a dog veggies, if you want them to gain any nutrition from them, you have to put them in a blender first. Otherwise, they go right through, and sometimes cause gas and/or diarrhea.

If you want filler...another good thing is canned pumpkin. Not pie mix. Just regular canned pumpkin. It doesn't give diarrhea. In fact, it helps to regulate their digestive system. (You can actually give it to them when they HAVE diarrhea and it helps to stop it). A couple of tablespoons in the food is enough.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I started given mine green beans when one of the dogs were about 5 pounds over weight....She is now back at her goal weight , but I still giveit to all of them every night....They have had no ill effects from them or gas.... As a matter of fact , they will eat the gbs before a piece of steak or chicken or dog treats.... I also add pumpkin and yogurt and carrots everynight.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

we give Bailey some green beans and carrots when we have them for dinner. He loves his veges! We also put the cooled water from the veges in his water bowl and he goes crazy for that, too.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I also give my two green beans from time to time.....they also love them...

And never had any gas issues.....but that's more of a lima bean thing, isn't it?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

MisterBailey said:


> we give Bailey some green beans and carrots when we have them for dinner. He loves his veges! We also put the cooled water from the veges in his water bowl and he goes crazy for that, too.


I also give Brooks my "cooking water" from vegetables and he thinks he is getting a big treat. I have read that when you boil vegetables, a lot of the vitamins are in the water, so actually we should serve it in a glass to our family!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Thanks all for your responses, but my ? is:
WHY give them GB's? Why is it good to give them to dogs? Other than being healthy as they are for us? I guess I want to know is what do they do for them? Do they add anything to their coat, skin, digestive system, etc...?
Just curious? 

I have done the pumpkin thing for dogs with diarrhea and it does work wonderfully! Thank you for that tip.

If I do start giving them GB's or other veggies, I will do fresh or canned, NO SALT! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I started given mine green beans when one of the dogs were about 5 pounds over weight....She is now back at her goal weight , but I still giveit to all of them every night....They have had no ill effects from them or gas.... As a matter of fact , they will eat the gbs before a piece of steak or chicken or dog treats.... I also add pumpkin and yogurt and carrots everynight.


How much pumpkin do you give them each day? I had to cut back from 1 1/2 cups each meal to 1 cup because I changed her food and I think it has more protein. I would like to give her something with her kibble that won't put weight on so is pumpkin o.k? What does it do for them? She gets carrots and broccoli as treats throughout the day.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

goldenluver said:


> How much pumpkin do you give them each day? I had to cut back from 1 1/2 cups each meal to 1 cup because I changed her food and I think it has more protein. I would like to give her something with her kibble that won't put weight on so is pumpkin o.k? What does it do for them? She gets carrots and broccoli as treats throughout the day.


I give the 1 table spoon each meal with all there other stuff... its extra fiber....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> I give the 1 table spoon each meal with all there other stuff... its extra fiber....


And ever since you told me about this and the beans, they get the pumpkin every night and they love it. I sometimes put it in their kongs instead of their meal and they just go nuts. I never knew until Mary told me about it. Its like a treat for these guys. They love it.


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

I read today that to drop weight you can supplement their food, so if you did 2 cups of food per meal give them 1 cup low cal. kibble mixed with 1 cup green beans and they'll drop the weight.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> If I do start giving them GB's or other veggies, I will do fresh or canned, NO SALT! Thanks for the tip!


Keep in mind that canned anything usually has lots of sodium (SALT).


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Well I started them all on the GB's & Pumpkin diets this week and so far so good.. At first some of them did not like the change but now they all eat it all up! Thanks everyone for your suggestions...


----------

